
Electronic University History: TeleLearning at 300 Baud - artsandsci
https://tedium.co/2019/05/23/telelearning-electronic-university-history/
======
reaperducer
I took college classes at 300 baud, too. Via Q-Link.

Unfortunately, I chose Soviet Studies as my concentration. Seemed to make
sense in 1986. Today... not so much.

~~~
bitwize
A lot of millennials seem to think communism is a good thing. A background in
Soviet Studies may be useful in explaining why that's not the case.

